# skinny girl to crush



## Feedee81 (Mar 4, 2007)

i want to crush a realy skinny girl.i dream of a date with a skinny hot girl,with a nice big dinner and than go to the bedroom and crush her.laying down on her bony body with all my flab and hearing her scream and shout.that is a big turn on for me.is there any lady who likes that.than post a message please.:smitten: 

goodbye


----------



## comperic2003 (Mar 4, 2007)

good ice breaker


----------



## mischel (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd like to do that too^^...
Skinny girls rock! But with BBWs you can do other things better .


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 4, 2007)

Feedee81 said:


> i want to crush a realy skinny girl.i dream of a date with a skinny hot girl,with a nice big dinner and than go to the bedroom and crush her.laying down on her bony body with all my flab and hearing her scream and shout.that is a big turn on for me.is there any lady who likes that.than post a message please.:smitten:
> goodbye


Hearing a woman scream and shout while you smother her... _that's_ a turn-on for you? I shudder at the thought that these might not be screams of pleasure in your mind - but those of fear and pain. Hopefully I'm wrong. 

Problem 1) If I'm _not _wrong about that stated above - that's pretty sick and twisted.
Problem 2) You're asking for women to voluntarily participate, so this is out of the realm of 'weerd0 fantasies I'd never actually _do_'. 
Problem 3) You actually think that there's any quantity "realy skinny girls' here.


Feedee81 said:


> and i am single!!!


:blink:


----------



## Feedee81 (Mar 4, 2007)

mischel said:


> I'd like to do that too^^...
> Skinny girls rock! But with BBWs you can do other things better .



yeah right.skinny girls rock!!!i am not into BBWs myself,because i am fat by myself and i dont want to touch a fat woman.i realy like the difference between fat guy and skinny girl you know.with a bbw i dont have that.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't understand why this guy is single!!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 4, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I can't understand why this guy is single!!



Gee, I can't either.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 4, 2007)

xoxoshelby said:


> I can't understand why this guy is single!!



me either! what a catch!! too bad i'm fat and he only likes skinnies-- I am missing out.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey! I'm skinny, AND I like to scream and shout.

Oh...wait. I'm missing the operative here, which is apparently a twisted fattyboy power trip. Of smothering badness. Nvm. No thx bai.

Where're TSL and Yankee? They are TOTALLY missin' out!


----------



## xoxoshelby (Mar 4, 2007)

apparently all of us big girls will have to live with the fact that this guy doesn't want us and someday will have to settle for less. I think I feel a little tear coming


----------



## Feedee81 (Mar 4, 2007)

ahhhm...let me get this straight here.just because i said i like to crush skinny girls,does it not mean i hate BBWs.actually some of them are realy cute,but its just not MY TYPE.and i am not twisted in my mind,i just like to be above a skinny girl and make her scream for more,and i think there are woman who like that too.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Mar 4, 2007)

Feedee81 said:


> i dont want to touch a fat woman.



Nope, you never said you hate anyone, but you don't sound like much of fan either.


----------



## Melian (Mar 4, 2007)

You still haven't really clarified if this is supposed to be play or a cruel cruel death.....

And you're kidding yourself if you think you're going to recruit women with this post; we don't usually go for random online guys with bad grammar, who may or may not want to torture us.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 4, 2007)

Melian said:


> You still haven't really clarified if this is supposed to be play or a cruel cruel death.....
> 
> And you're kidding yourself if you think you're going to recruit women with this post; we don't usually go for random online guys with bad grammar, who may or may not want to torture us.



I'm thinking he has poor English and some mild misunderstanding is going on.

I hope.


----------



## comperic2003 (Mar 4, 2007)

Regardless of his intentions, those winking smilies are creepy


----------



## Laina (Mar 5, 2007)

tooz said:


> I'm thinking he has poor English and some mild misunderstanding is going on.
> 
> I hope.



Skinny girls everywhere are hoping with you.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Mar 5, 2007)

would be nice to feed the skinny girl, and fatten her up


----------



## Feedee81 (Mar 5, 2007)

Melian said:


> You still haven't really clarified if this is supposed to be play or a cruel cruel death.....
> 
> And you're kidding yourself if you think you're going to recruit women with this post; we don't usually go for random online guys with bad grammar, who may or may not want to torture us.



this is kind of a play its not to kill someone!!!
please excuse my bad grammar,but i am german. only if you can read.and i think your german is propably not as good as your english!!!

and i like this smilies!!!so i gonna use them


----------



## comperic2003 (Mar 5, 2007)

No need to pout


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 5, 2007)

Can I just say that: I too have a fantasy about crushing a smaller girl, but, as part of a *consensual* and loving relationship rather than a kind of "fat boy power trip" as I think someone called it. Am I bad? 

Is our German colleague been derided for this, or the rather crude and slightly psycho way he introduced the subject. Please be the latter.  


Paul xx


----------



## Feedee81 (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Can I just say that: I too have a fantasy about crushing a smaller girl, but, as part of a *consensual* and loving relationship rather than a kind of "fat boy power trip" as I think someone called it. Am I bad?
> 
> Is our German colleague been derided for this, or the rather crude and slightly psycho way he introduced the subject. Please be the latter.
> 
> ...



:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 5, 2007)

:doh: ?? ??? ???


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 5, 2007)

Regarding the language issues, just write an intelligent post in German, and translate word for word into English. The grammar will be incorrect but at least it will be consistent. Many French speakers use this approach and furthermore insist on using French pronounciations rules. Most English speakers find it to be intelligible and even quite charming!

English is of course a Germanic language. You all know the story of the proposed English speling reform:

*The European Commission have just announced an agreement whereby English will be the official language of the EU, rather than German, which was the other possibility. As part of the negotiations, Her Majesty's government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a five year phase in plan that would be known as "EuroEnglish". 
In the first year, "s" will replace the soft "c". Sertainly, this will make the sivil servants jump for joy. The hard "c" will be dropped in favour of the "k". This should klear up konfusion and keyboards kan have 1 less letter. 
There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year, when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced with the "f". This will make words like "fotograf" 20% shorter. 
In the third year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible. Governments will enkorage the removal of double letters, which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of the silent "e"s in the language is disgraseful, and they should go away. 
By the 4th year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" with "v". 
During ze fifz year, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou" and similar changes vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters. After zis fifz year, ve vil hav a realy sensibl riten styl. Zer vil be no mor trubls or difikultis and evrivun vil find it ezi to understand each ozer 
ZE DREAM VIL FINALI KUM TRU!* ​


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> :doh: ?? ??? ???



I may be wrong, but maybe he now sees the error of the way he presented it.

Your statement may have him knocking himself in the head saying "D'oh, that's what I meant." lol

At least I hope so.


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh praise be. The language barrier of course?
It doesn't just affect the Germans, but us English too. I remember I was in Night Club in Los Angeles and in my finest English accent asked a girl if she wanted "a daaance", though she must have thought that I said something about her "aaaarse" - her rather firey friend told me to go and do something that I think is actually illegal in California. Much to the amusement of the friends that I was with.


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 5, 2007)

I reckon the response might be different if it was a bbw wanting to crush a skinny guy. Personally even if it was a bbw I probaly wouldn't go for it, seems a bit scary, you need trust in Squashing.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Oh praise be. The language barrier of course?
> It doesn't just affect the Germans, but us English too. I remember I was in Night Club in Los Angeles and in my finest English accent asked a girl if she wanted "a daaance", though she must have thought that I said something about her "aaaarse" - her rather firey friend told me to go and do something that I think is actually illegal in California. Much to the amusement of the friends that I was with.




I have run into some language differences with some friends of mine across the pond...especially in regards to some slang terms. I won't even try to get into it here.

however, I'm hoping that it's just the language barrier.

And as for the other post above this, yes squashing has a lot to do with trust...*sigh* At times I have enjoyed being the recipient of this activity. But I fully trusted him.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2007)

I think what caused me to comment was the word 'crush' instead of 'squash'. Probably an indiscernable difference to someone of another language, but when combined with "scream and shout", there's room for question, at least to me. It's a slippery slope when you try to communicate with folks who are more comfortable in another language. I know I've raised an eyebrow more than once when visiting my British cousin, and his saying "I'll knock you up tomorrow morning and we'll go get some fags" :huh: :blink:


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 5, 2007)

Roughly translated into British English means -
"I will make you pregnant in the morning then go get some cigarettes" - You say Tomatoe etc etc etc....

Agree with you on thr crush/squash debarcle. 

Paul x


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2007)

You don't say "knock you up" to mean going over to someone's house anymore? I swear that's what he told me it meant (this was some years ago), lol.


----------



## braveuk28 (Mar 5, 2007)

Im sad to say that I never heard that - I think "he" had Samantha Lovin on his mind when he was telling you this. 

I have just asked my flat mate who also assumes knocking someone up = rolling around in the hay. Though she is highly sexed and her latest BF does look like a farm boy type, almost like worzel gommage, though handsome. 

Paul xxxx


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Im sad to say that I never heard that - I think "he" had Samantha Lovin on his mind when he was telling you this.
> 
> I have just asked my flat mate who also assumes knocking someone up = rolling around in the hay. Though she is highly sexed and her latest BF does look like a farm boy type, almost like worzel gommage, though handsome.
> 
> Paul xxxx



Sweet jeebus, no way. We're cousins, but not kissin-cousins lol.


----------



## Laina (Mar 5, 2007)

When I was younger I overheard a rather lengthy conversation (at church) concerning a young Australian woman announcing "I'm so knocked up" the morning after an encounter--evidently she meant "tired". 

...yeah, at church. Yay for married men?


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Oh praise be. The language barrier of course?
> It doesn't just affect the Germans, but us English too. I remember I was in Night Club in Los Angeles and in my finest English accent asked a girl if she wanted "a daaance", though she must have thought that I said something about her "aaaarse" - her rather firey friend told me to go and do something that I think is actually illegal in California. Much to the amusement of the friends that I was with.



hehehe. braveuk - you make me laugh. i'm glad i'm on this board.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 5, 2007)

braveuk28 said:


> Can I just say that: I too have a fantasy about crushing a smaller girl, but, as part of a *consensual* and loving relationship rather than a kind of "fat boy power trip" as I think someone called it. Am I bad?
> 
> Is our German colleague been derided for this, or the rather crude and slightly psycho way he introduced the subject. Please be the latter.
> 
> ...



You're not twisted. You're not who I was addressing. His wording made it appear that he wanted to harm his partner by living out his fantasy. THAT's twisted, and using his own body was the weapon is what's sick. 

You are correct; the way he introduced it, the wording, made me shiver.

But he's clarified himself, and now it's all good.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Mar 5, 2007)

check out "Happiness of the katukaris" a Japanese film, where a fat sumo goes away for the weekend with his lean, young Japanese girlfriend and they later find him passed out, and later dead. They think that the young woman has left but they later find her under him, smothered to death. you might dig that.


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Mar 5, 2007)

Speaking of good ice breakers.....

is there a woman here who might enjoy getting on top of me and hearing me beg and plead for her to get off (of me, I mean)?

just askin'.......


----------



## Emma (Mar 6, 2007)

They say knock you up here which means basically 'I'll come round in the morning' or 'I'll knock on' which means I'll come round for you. 

I do think there is some translation errors here but he speaks much better English than I speak German. Plus no one seems to kick off when a BBW wants a slim man or wants to squash/crush someone.


----------



## Laina (Mar 6, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> They say knock you up here which means basically 'I'll come round in the morning' or 'I'll knock on' which means I'll come round for you.
> 
> I do think there is some translation errors here but he speaks much better English than I speak German. Plus no one seems to kick off when a BBW wants a slim man or wants to squash/crush someone.



Language barrier. Squashed (consensually)? Ok. Crushed (against my will)? Not so much. It's all about connotation (or buzz word, I suppose, in this case)--which a German with an intermediate grasp of the language probably wouldn't know.


----------



## Feedee81 (Mar 6, 2007)

Laina said:


> Language barrier. Squashed (consensually)? Ok. Crushed (against my will)? Not so much. It's all about connotation (or buzz word, I suppose, in this case)--which a German with an intermediate grasp of the language probably wouldn't know.



yes thats right.it has to be soft and sensual.maybe i did not choose the right words.i am sorry for this missunderstanding.i am not a psycho guy who runs around and "crushes girls" all the time.i just wanted to talk about a fantasy i would like to live out.i will work on my english language to avoid such missunderstandings.


----------



## Laina (Mar 6, 2007)

Feedee81 said:


> yes thats right.it has to be soft and sensual.maybe i did not choose the right words.i am sorry for this missunderstanding.i am not a psycho guy who runs around and "crushes girls" all the time.i just wanted to talk about a fantasy i would like to live out.i will work on my english language to avoid such missunderstandings.



While I'm all for learning another language, it might be easier on these boards to start you're posts with something such as "my written English skills are still developing, please be patient". It'll save you a lot of headaches in the future.


----------



## fatcat00f (Jun 8, 2008)

Feedee81 said:


> i want to crush a realy skinny girl.i dream of a date with a skinny hot girl,with a nice big dinner and than go to the bedroom and crush her.laying down on her bony body with all my flab and hearing her scream and shout.that is a big turn on for me.is there any lady who likes that.



It is very cool invention!!!


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 8, 2008)

speaking about his thoughts and fantasies he is entitled to them and some of us like big girls and small men now not me ofcourse and I have seen videos of bbw sitting on very skinny men so what is the difference?

I thought it would be fun for him to make a running start and leap into the bed like the movie norbert when his wife is sliding down the slide and full speed...lol

that is so funny to think about.


----------



## Smite (Jun 8, 2008)

I love year old posts getting bumped.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 8, 2008)

You can't just jump into these things... how about trying "hey, my name is ______. want to hang out?" instead of just jumping right into the bellycrushing. Subtlety is your friend.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jun 8, 2008)

maybe he just like to crush on girls?


----------



## Smite (Jun 8, 2008)

Have to admit, you gotta admire his straight to the point-ness.


----------



## user 23567 (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't really get the crushing thing. What does it do for the guy and/or girl? Someone please explain...


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 9, 2008)

View attachment goz32z.gif

Dunno about a skinny girl.. I'm just looking for a Tokyo to crush.. Overacted screaming would be nice as well..


----------



## tgif420 (Jul 4, 2008)

this thread made me lol


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

lol I feel sorry for the OP, I'm not American and sometimes can have trouble with subtleties such as crush/squash.

I used to have a professor who had a knack for introducing synonyms (or words with a VERY similar meaning) into quizzes, and I thought that was so unfair because it wasn't a Language class, it was Abnormal Psychology! 

I distinctly remember one episode where she asked something like: What reduces the risk of divorce? 

1- Intimacy.
2- Connectedness. 
3- Money.
4- Traveling.

Well, I knew the answer was basically "closeness". BUT, that wonderful woman gave me both "intimacy" AND "connectedness"

Of course I had to mark one randomly because I see no substantial difference between Intimacy and connectedness!!  lol 

And I actually went up to her and asked "Um... I feel these two are synonyms" and she said "nope" and didn't even explain why they weren't synonyms.

So she was basically testing our vocabulary while on a completely different subject exam! 

What pisses me the most is I knew the answer! LOL

I'm sure I wasn't the only foreigner who got that one wrong.

But really, it wasn't me since I used to get As on my actual English classes! She just enjoyed those similar-meaning words! 

Grrrr  

Only professor who did that LOL


----------



## olwen (Jul 20, 2008)

Olga, that's a good point to bring up. I've always considered intimacy and connectedness to be different. Sorry your professor didn't explain. To me you can be connected to a person by an event or an object, place, another person, ect - something you have in common and still not know each other very well, moreover, that thing that connects you to someone could be the vehicle thru which intimacy can happen. For example, you could meet someone who likes, say a comic book you like and every time you're in the comic book shop and you see the person you stop and say hi and talk, but your friendship doesn't go any further. The comic books connect you and even tho you know each other, you still aren't intimate. Conversely you could be intimate with someone and still not be connected in many ways. For example, having a lover that you never really get to know very well for whatever reasons but still do things like have sex and cuddle afterwards or have secret signs or some such that you don't have with anyone else. You may like that kind of intimacy with that person, but not have much else in common.

I wonder what the equivalent words would be for these concepts in your native language whatever that is.


----------

